# More Obama Fallout



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fed Chairman Bernanke says he will not seek a third term in 2014.....Romney already has stated that he will not endorse him......the writing is on the wall.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingto..._n_2004680.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bernanke doesn't want to preside over the fiscal cliff.


----------

